# July 4th plans?



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

What are you doing?



I'm working standby at the Cotton Bowl in Dallas.


100* Texas days + drunks = me having to review protocols.


----------



## ResTech (Jul 3, 2009)

Just going to see some fireworks... prob nothing else... least nothing planned as of now.


----------



## Sapphyre (Jul 3, 2009)

Working my normal 1815-0545 shift, got invited to a party, but, alas, wasn't in enough time to get the day off (plus, I had a day off enforced on my last night, and, can't afford two in one week)


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

Bike medic (bike EMT, technically, but that sounds weird) at a large, 2-city, 3-park Festival. Meaning:
 -Handing out bandaids, bandaids and more bandaids
 -Reminding people that they need to drink water and eat food (cotton candy is not food), even when it's hot out, imagine that! 
 -Patrolling the fireworks perimeter and radioing in cops when punk kids try to cross it. How rebellious! Way to stick it to the man.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 3, 2009)

Getting off duty at 0800, Getting on motorcycle going home, getting back on motorcycle and going to lake where parents have camper, boats and tubes setup.....the rest is history yet to be made.....Fireworks will be over the water after dark from Veterans Memorial State Park.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jul 3, 2009)

Standby on the DC mall for fireworks...i think mine is the biggest!


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> Standby on the DC mall for fireworks...i think mine is the biggest!





You've obviously never seen the Detroit fireworks...so big you can see it in 2 countries!


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> ...i think mine is the biggest!




Men.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 3, 2009)

On call from 6p-6a, standby for the fireworks which are stellar for a small community.  We had a close call last year (I wasn't an EMT at the time) when one of the displays barely left the ground before it exploded.  Thankfully, no one was hurt.  

During the day we will watch the parade and laze around the park all day.  Then we usually go up on cemetary hill and watch the fireworks with all the dead people.  It's tradition.


----------



## Chelle (Jul 3, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Men.



:lol:

funny


----------



## PapaBear434 (Jul 3, 2009)

Working all weekend, night shift, and working the med tent at the local festival on Saturday.


----------



## exodus (Jul 3, 2009)

Working from 1800-0600 normal shift... I'm doing heartland fire backup probably a lot since we have big thing going on.


----------



## FF-EMT Diver (Jul 3, 2009)

frdude1000 said:


> i think mine is the biggest!



S.T.A.N....ya'll should see the one I host....last yr NASA had to postpone a satelite launch because of the glow in outer space!!!! LOL.


----------



## NJN (Jul 3, 2009)

getting into squad 1 at 0600 and working till 0800 where i transfer to squad 2 for a parade, don't know if i'm biking or just standing somewhere looking pretty, then at 1400 back to squad 1 till 1900, then to a bbq until 0000 then back to squad 1 and on till 0600 Sunday.


----------



## silver (Jul 3, 2009)

Probably going to NYC's Macy's Fourth of July, which is actually the largest. Then just chill the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 3, 2009)

This will be my first 4th off in about 6 years ( I dj part time as a hobby and the economy is killing business) so I am off to Martha's Vineyard with the girlfriend for the weekend should be a good time.... Have a fun and safe 4th everyone!


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 3, 2009)

Depends. Either walk in a parade, or head up to frankenmuth.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 3, 2009)

Sitting on my sober azz, trying to stay cool, as I wait for my pager to activiate on what is turning out to be one of the busiest weekends in my area in a number of years (according to the SO, Forest Services, CHP, etc...).


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Sitting on my sober azz, trying to stay cool, as I wait for my pager to activiate on what is turning out to be one of the busiest weekends in my area in a number of years (according to the SO, Forest Services, CHP, etc...).



We used to do stand-by at a major river. Used to be multiple swiftwater calls every July 4th weekend. Not sure what happened. 

Unsurprisingly, we get really busy with the wildland and interface fire calls.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 3, 2009)

You would interface with fire....


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 3, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> We used to do stand-by at a major river. Used to be multiple swiftwater calls every July 4th weekend. Not sure what happened.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, we get really busy with the wildland and interface fire calls.



The weather out this way means that our rivers are looking pretty pathetic from a Swiftwater Standpoint... I am still optomistic we will get a water based call (to cool off), but the reality is that you would have to be a complete moron to get into trouble on our rivers right now... hmmm... wait... 4th of July, drinking, flatlanerders... all right... I'm putting on my drysuit right now!!!

Naw... we just had a small fight last night in regards to forming a blitz/hasty team for weekends like this.  There are a lot of great reasons to do so... but some of the older, set in their way, farts are able to pull every stupid "what-if" out of their... eh, heads... to destroy the idea.  So, those of us available to go on calls are just waiting, trying to stay sober, knowing that any response is going to be delayed and with limited people... but that is life...


----------



## LucidResq (Jul 3, 2009)

Really? The rivers out here are crazy. Record-setting month for rainfall, and some counties are posting warning signs on the banks.


----------



## EMTinNEPA (Jul 3, 2009)

4th of July plans: work.


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 3, 2009)

LucidResq said:


> Really? The rivers out here are crazy. Record-setting month for rainfall, and some counties are posting warning signs on the banks.



I took my puppy out this last week to one of our main rivers (one of three branchs that supplies the central valley of cali with most of its water) and we (the hound and myself) were able to shallow river cross (sorr, Swiftwater terminology)...  The water is absolutlely pathetic considering where it was just 30 days ago and the three drownings we already had this year in our high sierra rivers...


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 3, 2009)

I am going camping, and I have to First Respond if there is any calls near me :sad: due to we have a 45 min response time from quarters to the area I am going to be at!!!


----------



## 46Young (Jul 3, 2009)

silver said:


> Probably going to NYC's Macy's Fourth of July, which is actually the largest. Then just chill the rest of the weekend.



I knew someone in Greenpoint B'klyn who would invite us up every year to watch. Great view, very close. We would BBQ, get hammered without crowds to bother us, then go clubbing.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 3, 2009)

Working 0700 to 0700 tomorrow. I'm going to go in early and PT before my shift begins, because we're definitely going to earn our paychecks tomorrow. Good thing there's a 7-11 next to Fairfax hosp for maintenance doses of coffee.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 3, 2009)

Working a 24, starting at 0800. Ready for lots of EtOH and idiots.


----------



## Medic744 (Jul 3, 2009)

Working Sat and Mon with a break on Sun to do housework, spend quality time with my man, and go to a bday party for one of our friends.  We have an aerial fireworks ban in our county so going to see how many people actually follow it.


----------



## emtfarva (Jul 3, 2009)

working a double time and a half ot shift from 2300 to 0700, hoping that our usall nieghborhood drunks forget how to drink for a night...


----------



## Sasha (Jul 3, 2009)

Was going to work but due to the fact I got into a car accident earlier I can't work anymore.


----------



## ClarkKent (Jul 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Was going to work but due to the fact I got into a car accident earlier I can't work anymore.



Sasha, sorry to hear that you where in an accident, but from the looks of it (you are posting) you are doing ok.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 4, 2009)

Yeah, I'm fine. Sore, carless and hungry, with four points on my license after 5 years of a near perfect driving record, but fine.


----------



## silver (Jul 4, 2009)

46Young said:


> I knew someone in Greenpoint B'klyn who would invite us up every year to watch. Great view, very close. We would BBQ, get hammered without crowds to bother us, then go clubbing.



its on the hudson this year not on the East river, so i guess they wont be seeing much of it


----------



## EMT11KDL (Jul 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Yeah, I'm fine. Sore, carless and hungry, with four points on my license after 5 years of a near perfect driving record, but fine.



Sasha, well take care of yourself, and get healthy!! 

you know in Idaho, 4 points you can no longer drive the bus!!!


----------



## Mountain Res-Q (Jul 4, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Was going to work but due to the fact I got into a car accident earlier *I can't work anymore*.



Was it really that bad... any seriouser injuries to you?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 4, 2009)

Mountain Res-Q said:


> Was it really that bad... any seriouser injuries to you?



No. I can't work because of the points, we are only allowed three. No more threadjacking, any questions can be PM'd.


----------



## redcrossemt (Jul 4, 2009)

just signed up for overtime for a fireworks standby tonight... woot money!


----------



## oneluv79 (Jul 4, 2009)

Went to the beach for a few days with family and a few friends, going to eat lots of bbq, and later sleep like a baby b/c I did double duty all week.....


oneluv79


----------



## minneola24 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hoping they show some fireworks on CNN tonight from the big cities.


----------



## Shishkabob (Jul 5, 2009)

Only took 2 people to the hospital today, 1 due to DKA and another due to a syncopal episode.  

My white cloud persists.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 5, 2009)

Was going to spend time with my now ex-fiance. But wounds up blowing stuff up instead at the range


----------



## hometown (Jul 5, 2009)

working a 24 0900-0900. Not bad for my second day. I guess it shows that i am willing to work, while another emt decides to call out. sounds like a last min. party invite to me. I cannot complain, my partner took us to a party for lunch, which we got dispatched out of and we went by my house and picked up a plate a piece for dinner. 2 hot meals and a steady day. 5 calls, nothing too crazy, just a lot of miles. First day on the truck and my partner let me drive, maybe it is because we really haven't had a bls call today. my partner is a great medic and a great partner. i have learned a lot even for a private company. i can only hope i am being a good enough sponge and soaking up everything that is put out to me. 

I am going to sleep, before we get called out again.
:unsure:


----------



## rmellish (Jul 5, 2009)

Worked a 48, friday morning to sunday morning. No sleep either night, not many runs during the day, yet I managed to have the busiest truck for both shifts.

Cancelled the fireworks because of the rain, but, got 24hrs holiday pay plus 8 hours overtime and a preceptor bonus. Good weekend for the bank account.


----------



## Sail195 (Jul 6, 2009)

So I got back late last night and I look like a lobster haha but at least we had some great weather in the northeast! Hope everyone had a great weekend and now we are back to the grind (if you wernt already at the grind all weekend!)


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 8, 2009)

*Afteraction, uh, "report".*

Did semiformal standby/spotting at a commercial fireworks display a friend's brother shot in Roseville, helping keep bystanders out of the firing area, then standing under the falling frags and cinders to stomp the big ones, watch for fires, and afterwards try to pick up every frag by flashlight, in the process discovering that the groundskeeping workers and their familes had snuck in and were under the trees where the hot stuff was falling.
No injuries, no fires. Saw two fledgling hummingbirds and showed a kid what's in an owl pellet.


----------

